# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  NERVA LG UGV, Nexter Group, Roanne, Loire, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nexter Group

----------


## Airicist

Nexter Robotics NERVA® LG UGV 

 Published on Dec 12, 2013




> The NERVA® LG robot helps soldiers maintain their full operational capacity by enabling them to project their sensory capabilities during the critical phases of reconnaissance and counter-IED (Improvised Explosive Devices) missions.
> 
> Designed and manufactured by Nexter, NERVA® LG is a natural complement for frontline vehicles and dismounted soldiers.
> 
> NERVA® LG is equipped with remote operational assistance functions, making it a robust solution that can quickly adapt to rapidly-changing operational environments while offering simplified use in high-stress situations.

----------


## Airicist

Nexter Robotics showcased last generation of missions kits for NERVA robots at SOFINS 2015

Published on Jul 24, 2015




> During SOFINS 2015 (Special Operations Forces Innovation Network Seminar, April 14-16), created by Special Forces Command and placed under the High Patronage of the French Minister of Defence, Nexter Robotics, a subsidiary of the French Company Nexter Group, presented its wide range of missions kits, particularly the exploration, obseration and detection kits, designed to be installed on NERVA-LG or NERVA-HD Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV).
> 
> "Nexter Robotics announces first sale for its Nerva LG small robot UGV to Myanmar."
> 
> February 14, 2014

----------

